# Bird breeders and shows etc NW UK



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Hi..
I currently keep Zebs and bengies plus a parrotlet and a tiel... Does anyone ow of any good breeders of birds in the NW pref Lancashire area?
I'm also after some breeding cages ... Anyone know of any going cheap?
Lol....


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

try looking on other forums like the parrot club and the parrot society, plenty on breeders and equipment being sold.

also if you have transport try going to shows for birds and also pretty cheap equipment.

take care.


----------

